# Gus & Grace, What's on your plate?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thought I'd start a thread that I can just continue to add onto as I share recipes and meals with everyone 

I may start a blog LOL ... but for now, I will post recipes to things already mentioned in the next few days.

Tonight's Gus & Grace, What's on your Plate? 

... *Vegan Papillotes of Vegetables with Marinated Tofu*....

Marinade:

5 TBS coconut milk (I use the lower fat version)
2 TBS Bragg's Amino Acids
1 TBS lime juice
1 tsp agave
a pinch of fennel seeds
1 tsp ground ginger or cumin
1 TBS fresh parsley chopped
1/4 tsp fresh ground pepper

1 pack/container Firm tofu - 1 inch cubes

Veggie filling ingredients:

1/2 cup broccoli florets
1/2 pound green beans or asparagus chopped in 1 inch pieces
1 medium zucchini, sliced and quartered
1 pound spinach or kale leaves
1 medium sweet potato peeled and chopped into 1 inch cubes

Parchment Paper
Olive oil or Ghee
Water for steaming (1 cup)

Directions:
1. Make Marinade and cube Tofu. Mix well, cover, and refrigerate for at least 2 hours

2. Preheat oven to 400 degrees

3. Prepare veggies

4. Boil water in steamer (so you aren't boiling but steaming). Put in sweet potato, steam for 2 minutes. Add all veggies except spinach/kale and steam for 4 minutes. Remove veggies. Steam spinach/kale for 1 minute, remove.

5. Mix veggies and tofu (and extra marinade if you made it) in a large bowl

6. Use parchment paper pouches, or make your own by using sheets of parchment paper. It will make 4 pouches so 4 sheets. Divide the mixture up between the pouches, drizzle with olive oil or ghee, fold over to seal.

If using sheets - spoon mixture into the center of the sheet, then bring 2 ends together, fold over until closed, then do the sides rolling in until most of the air is out.

7. Place parchment pouches onto a cookie sheet. Bake for 15 minutes. Remove and serve.

This one isn't as hard as it sounds. I'm medium-high pain level today and made it only needing help chopping the sweet potato.

You can serve this with any grain of choice. We had quinoa tonight. I usually make my grains (quinoa, rice, millet, oats) with the low fat coconut milk if I have any left to use. So I used the 1 cup that was left over from this recipe and 3 cups of water. It makes the quinoa creamy.

Here is Gracie's plate:










I did sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese on for the dogs. Both of them gobbled it up!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Can we have this pinned please?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you include the supplements you add when you post a recipe? Pretty please?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are links to other recipes I've shared on SM.... I don't have photos of all of them. That will have to wait until I make them again LOL

Vegan Strawberry Birthday Cupcakes - also has a vegan carob (or chocolate if not sharing with fluffs) cupcake recipe











Vegan Mac & Cheeze Recipe - We make this weekly, so will get a photo next time. May repost the recipe with variations we have used (we don't' always have butternut squash). This is Grace's favorite.

Vegan Pancakes - These are a favorite with Gus & Grace 


I think that's all I've posted so far


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Can you include the supplements you add when you post a recipe? Pretty please?



I don't add supplements.

Gus and Grace get a daily vitamin.

Usually every morning they get flax or fish oil in their breakfast meal (unless it's something I'm making like pancakes, then that oil goes in their dinner).

They get a small 1/2 tsp peanut butter ball with their herbals mixed into it - Gus his joint herbals and supplements. Grace her liver, kidney, and GI herbals and supplements.

I try to rotate oils so they get what they need. So tonight I used olive oil. Yesterday I used canola.

But if I try to mix supplements in their food (have tried BalanceIT) they won't eat.

Since they eat so many different veggies, fruits, grains, etc... and we look for a balanced week, not necessarily a balanced day (since Grace has some days she won't eat), so they get a lot of what they need from food, which is our vet's goal. I try to rotate their foods so they don't eat the same thing every day. Gus is prone to developing allergies, so rotating is best for him. They are on a daily vitamin, supplements, and the herbals, but that is separate from their meals.

So if you are going to feed home cook as the only source of diet, make sure you are working with a vet or nutritionist


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Pawsome!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So these are human recipes?

They don't look nutritionally complete to me if you are feeding them to a dog. Dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do and the correct calcium to phosphorus ratio is critical. When I homecooked for Lady I always had to add extra calcium like bone meal. 

Calcium & Phosphorous in Dogs* - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -

Olive oil is not a good source of linoleic acid (10%) Compare it to safflower oil which has 74%. The type of oil added should always be specific to the recipe.

Linoleic acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I urge anyone who is thinking about homecooking to read this article, then follow a recipe prepared by a canine nutritionist.

Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Marj…

Like I said if home cooking 100% for your dog please visit with a nutritionist.

My dog's needs are being met. They are very healthy. Grace went from being dangerously ill to perfect labs. But I do give them supplements that our holistic vet has us on. The do have extra calcium. With those these meals are complete for my two. But we have discussed with our vet.

For here.... these are recipes to make that can be shared with your dog. I'm not saying its a balanced diet alone.. I wouldn't feed mine only cupcakes. That's a special treat. But no I didn't plan these as fully balanced dog food. Just yummy things to share.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying that, Tori. 

For anyone interested in homecooking, we have a sticky in this section with a list of canine nutritionists:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/123069-canine-nutritionists.html

Here are a couple of other sources:

American College of Veterinary Nutrition

PetDiets - VNC putting pets' health first!

https://secure.balanceit.com/


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I think they're great recipes, Tori. You go girl!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tori Mommy Said thanks-She is going to whip up a few of these tasty meals-Her and i are going to share one for dinner. As much as you have been thru-You always have time-to share with us.*
*i always greatly appreciate all your posts and have learned alot from you tori.*

*Thank you for the time it takes to do all this. Nickee* *


*Ill Get back to you Gus and Gracies Mom and let you know how i liked it--Yogi**


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tori, thanks so much for sharing your recipes. A blog is a great idea!
Personally, I struggle with providing variety so your recipes really are inspiring. Gus and Grace sure are getting a great mix of veggies. I haven't tried giving my guys tofu yet. Next time we have it for dinner I will have to give them a little and see of they will eat it. We also use a little sprinkle of cheese sometimes, usually cheddar


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, Tori.
> 
> For anyone interested in homecooking, we have a sticky in this section with a list of canine nutritionists:
> 
> ...


I would like to add to please be very careful in choosing a veterinary nutritionist. I met with one of the ones on this list for help in developing a home cooked diet and was told not to waste my time with cooking to "just feed Hills" (which I would never do).
If you are interested in home cooking, I would recommend doing some reading about it yourself as well, and also consider a holistic vet who emphasizes nutrition.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I try not to use too much cheese, since Gus has problems if it's too high fat.... But I do at times sprinkle some, usually the Parmesan because it's the best cheese for their liver.

Tofu is a hit with my dogs. You can marinade it in anything. I usually just do spices (Turmeric, cumin, coriander, garlic, parsley), but this one was good and they ate all of it. I never thought to use spices for dogs before. But they love it, and they have the same health benefits as for humans. Grace loves Turmeric and black pepper... never would have thought to add black pepper! But she loves when I make skillet potatoes and zucchini with black pepper (they get it with a scrambled egg).

I got the recipe for the parchment pouches idea from an Ayurveda Cook Book - Eat Taste Heal. I'm really focusing on an Ayurvedic vegan diet right now so will probably be posting many things inspired from that book.

And yes... our vet is a Holistic Vet.... she gave me a whole big packet about diet and what to feed when we had to switch to vegetarian for Grace. Tons of foods I never would have considered.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, this is great!!! I homecook now and need some other things to make. I am looking forward to the blog. I do have vitamins and supplements that i use. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I never thought to add spices either! 
I used to give my old dog turmeric as a supplement for arthritis and for cancer, so I know it is a great anti-inflammatory. Don't know why I never thought to add it as a flavoring. I will have to try it - so good for them.
"Let food be thy medicine" - really so true and kind of amazing.

The only problem with turmeric is that they are probably going to end up with yellow chins!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't use too much LOL ... I usually sprinkle it on when cooking... not even 1/2 tsp. Just enough that it's there. It does turn the food yellow, but I haven't had any yellow stains... tho Grace is more apricot white than white white...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gus and Grace are so lucky! I guess I'm too lazy to cook for Riley!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Forget Gustave's food, I think this looks much better than the food the husband and I eat on a daily basis, haha. 

Thanks for sharing, Tori. I don't think I'm gonna switch to homecooking any time soon but it would be great to try your recipes for special occasions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I would try that for myself. It looks so good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

